# Javakonto einrichten



## t.collet (17. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

ich benötige eure Hilfe. Ich habe von Java keine Ahnung und habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe mir ein Handy von der Firma Sonim, das XP 5300 FORCE 3G geholt. Als Provider habe ich Congstar (D1). Den Internetzugang (Datenkonto) und MMS konnte ich mit Hilfe der Zugangsdaten erfolgreich einrichten. Da ich aber die Javakonteneinstellungen nicht kenne funktionieren Programme wie z.B City Cruiser nicht. Die Fa Sonim verweist mich immer an den Provider. Dieser (ca. 6 Anrufe bei unterschiedlichen Mitarbeitern) kennt angeblich die WAP ? Einstellungen nicht. Googeln hilft, mir zumindest, nicht weiter.

Die "Wegbeschreibung" von Sonim kenne ich. Ich weiß auch, dass unter den Browsereinstellung das Javaprofil gewählt werden muß (wenn es den funktioniert). Es fehlen die konkreten Einstellungen.

Profilname: habe ich Java genannt
Homepage: ?
Datenkonto: Meine funktionierenden Interneteinstellungen, genannt Congstar
Verbindungstyp: a) HTTP mit Proxy verwenden: ja/nein
                                        Proxy Adresse: ?
                                        Port: ?
                oder b) WAP  mit IP Adresse: ?
                                        Sicherheit: an/aus
Des weiteren fehlen
Benutzername: ?
Kennwortwort: ?

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## ARadauer (17. Jan 2013)

Was ist den ein Java Konto?


----------



## nillehammer (17. Jan 2013)

Profilname: habe ich Java genannt - OK
Homepage: ? - Egal, nimm irgendwas oder lass es leer
Datenkonto: Meine funktionierenden Interneteinstellungen, genannt Congstar - OK
Verbindungstyp: a) HTTP mit Proxy verwenden: ja/nein - nein (Surfen tust Du ja auch nicht über einen Proxy sondern direkt)
Proxy Adresse: ? - Normalerweise leer lassen (Surfen tust Du ja auch nicht über einen Proxy sondern direkt)
Port: ? - Normalerweise leer lassen (Surfen tust Du ja auch nicht über einen Proxy sondern direkt)
oder b) WAP mit IP Adresse: ? - Vergiss WAP! also auf jeden Fall a)
Sicherheit: an/aus - Kenn ich nicht, braucht man vielleicht nicht, notfalls beides mal auprobieren
Des weiteren fehlen
Benutzername: ? - Kann leer bleiben, wäre bei Benutzung eines Proxys, der authentisiert, wichtig
Kennwortwort: ? - Kann leer bleiben, wäre bei Benutzung eines Proxys, der authentisiert, wichtig


----------



## t.collet (17. Jan 2013)

danke, hat geklappt


----------



## nillehammer (17. Jan 2013)

[OT]


Spoiler: Unwichtig






			
				t.collet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke, hat geklappt


Veilleicht sollte ich als Telefonsklave bei Congstar anfangen :lol:


[/OT]


----------



## t.collet (18. Jan 2013)

Ist das denn jetzt eine Einstellung des Providers oder eine allgmein gültige Einstellung?


----------



## nillehammer (18. Jan 2013)

Naja, nicht allgemeingültig, aber bestimmt in 90% der Fälle richtig:
1. WAP ist nicht mehr aktuell
2. Meist surft man mit einem Smartphone direkt und nicht über einen Proxy
Also dürften die Einstellungen nur in ganz wenigen Ausnahmefällen anders sein.


----------

